# Stella and Samson



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

some impressions of my to babies:


image hosting


free image hosting


image hosting service


image hosting service


wordpress image upload


image host


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures of your babies are awesome!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Great pics! Love the name Stella, by the way!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Great pic's and they show such expression on the faces


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

The both are so cute!! They look like they have great adventures together!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice pictures ,but I think my fav is the one where Stella is in the middle of the swamp on the board. She looks like she would like to pounce on something.


----------



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

Herzo, its even more impressive considering, Stella does NOT swim ( at least she never did it in the 12 year that i've had her)


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

These look like those "motivational posters". You know what I'm talking about? Those posters of cats or dogs and some cliche, cheesy motivational saying caption underneath? 

That's a compliment because you took some great photos! 

Wish my hoodlums would pose like that or sit still long enough for me to take a good photo.


----------



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

Hello Serenity, the hoodlums gonna calm down too...Samson was like crazy when he was young..but when he turned 7 he calmed down a lot....

so...only 6 more years ;-)

but i have more pics if you are all interested. the next ones are my husbands favourite pics, i took them for a photo competion with the subject "intelligent dogs" a while back:

playing chess:

image hosting
Stellas turn:

image host
now Samson:

adult image hosting

Stella examining beaver:

image uploading

adult image hosting
Samson: all this work always....now play...hard life....


----------



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

funny pics:


image uploading

where are Stellas ears?


image uploading


----------

